# Sony Vaio und Windows XP



## deadline (15. Februar 2007)

Hi,
ich habe ein Notebook (Sony vaio Vgn-Fs315M) wo standardmäßig Windows XP Home Edition installiert ist. Leider ist mir meine Recovery Partition kaputt gegangen und da mir das entpsrechende Hintergrundwissen fehlt hab ich durch meine Wiederherstellungsversuche alles nur noch schlimmer gemacht. Dummerweise hab ich auch keine Recovery CD erstellt. Der Vaio Support meint, ich soll mir eine neue Windows Kopie kaufen, aber das sehe ich nicht ein. Hab auch gar nich das Geld dazu.

Hat jemand auch einen Vaio, der mir ein Image der Recovery CD schicken kann?
Und vorweg: hier geht es nicht um eine Raubkopie! Das Setup überprüft ja, ob ich Windows auf einem Vaio ausführe. Außerdem hab ich einen gültigen Lizenzschlüssel auf der Notebookunterseite kleben. 

mfg
Chris


----------



## Internetzer (3. April 2007)

Hi,

ist dein Problem noch aktuell?

MfG Mike


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. April 2007)

Mh... eigentlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Support da sagt, dass du dir ne neue kaufen sollst... schließlich hast du die Lizenz und dazu eine OEM-Version erworben... und die sollte die Sony wenigstens aus Kulanz zurück spielen... ich würde dir raten, nochmal den Support anzufragen... und wenn er nicht helfen will kannst du dir ne XP-CD mit der gleichen Windowsedition (Home bzw. Professional) leihen, diese installieren und sie mit der OEM-Lizenz bei Microsoft aktivieren per Telefon (ist gratis). Dann hast du wieder ein sauberes System allerdings ohne die Software, die evtl. bei der OEM mitinstalliert wird.

Ich hoffe, meine Hilfe kommt nicht zu spät *g*


----------



## deadline (4. April 2007)

Ich hab mir ne andere CD genommen und per Telefon aktiviert... Allerdings funktioniert mein Touchpad Treiber nich und nirgends gibts ne Hilfe dazu..


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. April 2007)

Mh... Homepage von Sony und dort anhand der Seriennumer die Treiber suchen?
Also die Seriennummer des Geräts und nicht die des Windows...


----------



## deadline (5. April 2007)

Man kann ein Paket namens "pre-installed drivers" und "pre-installed utils" herunterladen.
Wenn man das Treiber-archiv entpackt hat man die ganzen ordner (wlan, pointing, sound...) und im ordner "pointing" sind nur die ganzen dateien drin, aber keine setup.exe...
jetzt weiß ich natürlich nicht, wie ich das zu installieren habe (welche datei wohin)
ironischerweise ist aba eine Uninstap.exe (uninstall pointing) mit drin...


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. April 2007)

Du hast bestimmt ne .inf? mit der kannst du einfach über den Gerätemanager den Treiber installieren.


----------



## deadline (6. April 2007)

Ja, aber wenn ich das versuche kommt das:
"Der angegebene Ort enthält keine Informationen über die Hardware"

irgendwas stimmt da nicht.


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. April 2007)

puh... ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende... sry...


----------

